# Plans for building an underground shelter



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Was rambling around on the net during a break today and found this pdf that tells you step by step how to build a bomb shelter. It could be used as a bunker, tornado shelter, etc.

Pretty interesting: http://www.uaff.us/build_a_blast_shelter.pdf


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

got it saved, thanks

dean


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.tornadoproject.com/safety/ism2.pdf

I just found this - I need to take a good look at it.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Don't know what these would cost but they look like they would work well. 


http://www.sheltersonline.com/models.html


----------



## 45n5 (Jun 9, 2008)

cool shares, thanks a bunch

i've been wanting to make a root cellar that could double as a storm/shtf shelter and they docs have great info

i wondered about the roof and they say "but at least
three feet of earth must also cover it. Supports for this roof must be at least equal to those
described for the basement shelter. Added strength can be gained by running another concrete wall
through the center of the shelter for added center support of the roof."

wow, 3 feet, i can do that, plus cool tip about the center wall

i also wondered about the thing filling up like a bathtub when it rained and they mention some drainage techniques, I might just suck it up and build my shelter not next to my home so it can be on slanted grade

really neat docs


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Some people say you can bury a shipping container. I have one and I don't think I would want to bury it as shipping containers don't have a "skeleton" on the sides and ends. They are designed to stack evenly one on top of the other, but not have pressure put on the sides and top (from dirt pushing against them if buried). Also, they will rust like nobodies business if they are not treated with marine paint or a good rust prevention paint.

I just wouldn't want to chance putting a lot of money into burying a shipping container and have it rust out or collapse from the pressure of dirt/rock pushing against it.


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

we built a earth sheltered greenhouse last summer using the dry stacked surface bonded method that I first learned from Rob Roy's books, it is very simple to do and could be modified for your needs

http://thehomesteadingboards.com/2012/03/our-earth-sheltered-greenhouse/


----------

